# My First Engine



## Art K (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I will try this again. This is my first engine a Hamilton Upshur base vertical single. Bore is 3/4", stroke is 7/8'. all critical dimensions are staight out of the build article in Strictly IC magazine. I modified using stock I had and what I thought would improve it. I originally built but never used (till recently) the single jet carb desighned by Hamilton. I used for some time a Perry RC carb shown in use on this video.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOaP3us2T3E"] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOaP3us2T3E[/ame]
If I get another Perry carb I would get a smaller one the .197" bore was the closest to the .187 intake dimension but could hardly open the throttle without choking it, made a great governor.

A few other pictures this one is machined prior to final assembly, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




These are recent photos with the Upshur designed single jet carb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As well as the Perry worked, it had an incident with to much RPM for to long a period of time causing the carb to droop.

I think I am getting the hang of this,

Art


----------



## ironman (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice engine.  Sounds real good.

This is my first IC engine and I am using Strictly IC plans also.

Do you have any pictures of your ignition setup?  Did you make the block from one piece with front and rear plates?

Ray


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice!  I plan to start the horizontal air cooled Upshur next.  Yor pics will come in handy.

Thanks


----------



## Art K (Aug 8, 2012)

I mistakenly thought I had more photos in the link, here is the missing one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This shows the points and the very important ground wire, it didn't work without it.
This photo shows the CDI (under the foam) and battery pack, wiring and switch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used an S/S Machine & Engineering LLC cdi ignition, and points from a mid 1970's Nissan.
I don't have a cam grinder, but cam-calc I found online gave dimensions for rise & fall to machine the points cam as well as the camshaft. You put in the parameters like base circle, rise dia.,nose & flank radius and degree increments and it calculates where you make the cuts.
The Perry carb worked great, but I should have made the manifold differently. I was running it at about 6000 RPM for twenty minutes when the stubby manifold I was using got warm enough to damage the carburetor. The stainless tube I am now using is near the length of the original soldered one. If I put a smaller Perry on it now with the longer manifold I think it would run sweet!

Art


----------



## Art K (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry Ray I didn't answer your second question. as the photo above shows I have a central crankcase with side covers and roller bearings for the crank and cam. Things I learned, so many lid screws is overkill and how tight it is inside the case. If you note in the the photo I had to shave the outer edge off the crank for clearance inside

Art


----------



## vcutajar (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one Art.

Vince


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Oct 7, 2012)

nice built Art, not that easy to get such a quiet and steady running.


----------



## Art K (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Gedeon

I recently replaced the Upshur carb with a .177" Perry carb. I also moved the crankcase breather so that doesn't spit as much oil. Not satisfied with the results so I haven't posted photos yet.

Art


----------



## Art K (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought I would update my post. These are the most recent photos I have, if You were at the NAMES show this is what you saw. I didn't like the carb pointing down and splattering gas on the base, and just pointing it straight back placed it well above the gas tank so this is what I ended up with. The carb is a Perry RC .177 their smallest. I also gave myself a new oil filler plug, moving the breather to a location where the crank isn't pushing oil out the breather. This can be seen in the first photo. Last of all is the muffler which I burned my knuckle on returning it to the box. I'll post this video later.
Art


----------



## Art K (Mar 30, 2014)

Back in the beginning of last November I had planned to update this build with some videos of the Upshur. After catching up with an old friend I sent him a link with the engine I have completed and the one I'm currently working on with the title "Art's Val". After finding the links I realized I never got around to posting the video, mainly because I never set up a you tube account. Well that spurred me to action and here are the promised videos!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFlv2U7e-r4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM1vrJccXFc
Or rather links to the videos.
Art


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome work Art! Will you have it with you at NAMES? I would like to see it run in person.


----------



## Art K (Apr 1, 2014)

Steve,
 Yes I am planning to be at the NAMES show.
Art


----------



## gus (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Art,

Great engine. Could hear the engine idling ''thumps.''  
Plan to build the Nemett-Lynx this year after Paul Swifty done his. Gus will monkey see monkey do.


----------



## Art K (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Gus,
I know it's running good when I have it running at a high RPM flip the throttle down to an idle and it decelerates and just picks up at an idle. I've looked up the Nemett - Lynx and it looks like a nice engine, I look forward to your build.
Art


----------



## gus (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Art,
I am having second thoughts. May dump the Lynx Engine and build your engine. 
Meanwhile trying to get the Rupnow Engine to ''hit and miss''. In the process of doing so,my tool box got demolished. Can't buy a good replacement. So DIY my very own custom Tool Maker's Chest with extendable slides.
My carpentry skills is not world best.Tool chest will be usable.


----------



## Art K (Apr 2, 2014)

Gus,
Sorry to hear about your toolbox. If you do build the Upshur vertical single I can fill you in on the modifications I made to the Strictly IC plans, and what I would do different next time. PM me If you decide to move in this direction.
Art


----------



## Swifty (Apr 3, 2014)

gus said:


> Hi Art,
> 
> Great engine. Could hear the engine idling ''thumps.''
> Plan to build the Nemett-Lynx this year after Paul Swifty done his. Gus will monkey see monkey do.



Gus, I'm about to shelve my flame licker for the time being, as it's getting frustrating trying to get it to run properly. So next thing to do is get some material for my Nemett Lynx so I can start the build on it.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Apr 3, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Gus, I'm about to shelve my flame licker for the time being, as it's getting frustrating trying to get it to run properly. So next thing to do is get some material for my Nemett Lynx so I can start the build on it.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

To be honest I made some nearly unforgivable mistakes on the H&M and hence it runs a wee bitty erratic or perhaps my skils on carb tuning bad. :wall:
Building two engines(Webster& Rupnow) consecutively ,kind of got me burnt out. 
DIY making tool box will be fun and a good distraction cum relaxation.

Art's engine is another engine on my build list. 

The temperature went up to 36 C and no rain to cool off. But weekend fishing will be good.

Take care.


----------



## Swifty (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Gus, it's good to have another project like the toolbox, to let you relax a bit and get away from your engine problems. I always found that if I had a problem with something, just put it aside and work on something else, while doing that my brain must be ticking away on the problem, because most times a solution pops into my head. When I'm ready to carry on, I can get stuck into it straight away.

Good luck with the fishing, I had coffee this morning with my friend who owns a boat, were planning a day out as soon as the weather conditions suit. We need a calm sunny day, as we will be fishing in shallow water amongst the broken ground, and we need to see the sandy patches to entice the fish.

Paul.


----------

